

France backs away from Hadopi - mtgx
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/06/hadopi_under_fire/

======
yk
12 million Euros for one million warning emails. They could have bought the
infringed Dvds.

------
laconian
It's pretty refreshing to see cases where a government doesn't stay the course
when the facts contradict it. I wonder if it is in less of a thrall of
France's IP lobby?

~~~
nolok
The left wing has always been against the repressive/agressive methods of
hadopi, and were instead always favorable to better legal options.

What is refreshing is a government keeping its promises after the elections,
especially on matters like this which the general public doesn't really care
about while some huge corp are fighting for it (remember that
vivendi/universal is french, for example, and our "culture producing" industry
is quite huge).

------
rwolf
"Hadopi, the body charged with hunting down freetards under France’s three-
strikes law, has sent a million warning e-mails and 99,000 registered
letters."

Did The Register really just say "freetards?"

~~~
mike-cardwell
The Register uses terms like that all the time. It is part of it's charm, but
it does appear quite childish to people who don't read it regularly.
Especially people who aren't British.

~~~
ajb
The jargon seems to have gotten denser over time. I left off reading it a few
year back, and now some of it is just incomprehensible.

------
usea
I don't know much about this situation beyond what is in this article. Are
they measuring success by the number of individuals being prosecuted? Was the
goal to reduce piracy or to prosecute citizens? The article makes no mention
of a lack of copyright infringement reduction, which is what I would
(naively?) assume is a reasonable metric for inefficacy.

------
adelivet
It's a very good think. This law was against our vision of what Internet must
be.

------
zenmonkeykstop
"We thought we were endorsing Hadoop, our bad", says France.

